# any ideas?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am just wondering if anybody has a few thoughts of somewhere close and accessible that i might be able to go to before work in the evenings or even after work in the mornings just somewhere near ogden or as close to it as possible i am new to the area and dont know many areas and the places i go to is to far for a day trip so any thoughts would be helpful and would be appreciated 

just looking for some quick trip ideas 

thanks alot guys i would be willing to repay the favor if i can as well


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry bbd but are looking for a hunting spot? (Elk or deer) Or just some place to go shoot?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just a quick, close spot I may be able to get a shot off at deer I am unable to take time off work for the hunt I don't care about size just looking for some meat for the freezer right now 

Thanks


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

PM sent.


----------

